# Ariat and Justin Cowboy boots, same fit? HELP



## ReinerAnGamer (Jul 3, 2013)

Im taking a risk and buying cowboy boots off sheplers.com I have a pair of Ariats that I've worn for a couple years that i love but they are size 8 mens (i would like them a little smaller) i am wondering if anyone has had both Justin and Ariat boots and if you can tell me if they are relatively the same fit?


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

It may just be me, but it seems that Ariats run a little smaller than Justin's. I wear a women's size 8 and my Justin's size 8 fit perfectly but feel like I need an 8.5 in Ariats to be as comfortable.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I used to sell both Ariats and Justin's, have a pair of Ariats that are almost 20 yes old but still look new. Ariats do run a little small, but the right fit is SO comfortable. A little tip for leather shoes/boots of any kind. If they're a little tight across the top of the boot, you can pour or spray isopropol alcohol on those areas(be sure your wearing them) to stretch the leather, and it doesn't stain the leather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

For me they both are accurate in sizing.

I have a pair of Ariats that are 20 plus years old and still going strong.


----------

